# Mind over Matter? Embarrassing Doctor's visit.



## pugsx

The last time I had a health physical exam, the doctor checked my testicles for lumps. The problem is I’m very sensitive in that region and it take almost nothing to get me “up and ready” if you know what I mean. I tried as hard as I could to think about something else. I tried thinking about baseball (I saw this in a movie once) but it didn’t work. Biting my tongue didn’t help. I think by the end of the testicle exam, I was about ¾ way erect. Since I’m a grower and not a shower, there was no hiding the fact. Doctor didn’t say anything, I think we both just avoided the conversation altogether. Obviously I had no indecent thoughts about the doctor but my body just took over reacting to her….handling. 

I’ve got an annual physical scheduled in January and I’m worried that the same thing will happen. Any ideas how I can avoid repeating the same situation? It’s a different doctor but again a lady doctor. Has anyone else suffered the same situation before? What did you do?


----------



## Arnold

I remember it was a Woody Allen film. He was trying to last longer. His girlfriend kept asking him why he was shouting "slide,slide". 
Try plastering a picture of Barbara Walters or Ethel Merman or Barbara Streissand on the lenses of your glasses.


----------



## CH

I'm the opposite, unless I know I'm getting sex, it just won't do it.

But then again maybe playing sports in HS made me not even feel anything during exams. Drop em, turn your head, cough, pull up your undies, next.

They had nurses, a doctor and the principal or vice principal was in the room at all time with everyone lined up in a row lol.

Or you can rub one out before the exam, just make sure to clean up very well before though


----------



## pugsx

cheatinghubby said:


> Drop em, turn your head, cough, pull up your undies, next.


I've had that. No problems there. But drop 'em and cough is a whole lot different than a testicular exam. We're talking no contact vs. nothing short of fondling.

And can someone explaine the baseball reference? I don't get it.:scratchhead:


----------



## CH

I just had mine done about a month ago. She was a pretty good looking Indian female doctor and she was pretty rough checking my boys down there. But I didn't feel anything and wasn't a big deal.

But I'm sure doctors (guys and girls) have had guys go full on hard during the exam so they're used to it. Unless you've got Godzilla living between your legs I'm pretty sure it doesn't bother them. When they start whipping out the phone cameras then I think you might start to worry a little bit lol. But then again if you're built like Godzilla in that department you might want to strike a pose to make you look good in the picture :rofl:


----------



## Kobo

pugsx said:


> I've had that. No problems there. But drop 'em and cough is a whole lot different than a testicular exam. We're talking no contact vs. nothing short of fondling.
> 
> And can someone explaine the baseball reference? I don't get it.:scratchhead:


It refers to thinking about baseball instead of sex to last longer. If this was my issue I'd just masturbate before the appointment.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Go to a dude. Problem solved, hopefully.


----------



## BALANCE

Trying thinking about Testicular Cancer. 

My doctor (male) found a small lump and wasn't really concerned but wanted me to go in and get an Ultrasound. At the hospital the Ultrasound technician was a woman. I was a little nervous about how I would handle it when she started handling my junk but the thought she might find something bad was enough to keep me from getting to "into it."

P.S. Everything turned out OK, no cancer. :smthumbup:


----------



## DanF

It happens to me, too. I just don't worry about it. The doc has never said, "WOW!", so I guess that I'm not that special...


----------



## pugsx

BALANCE said:


> Trying thinking about Testicular Cancer.
> 
> My doctor (male) found a small lump and wasn't really concerned but wanted me to go in and get an Ultrasound. At the hospital the Ultrasound technician was a woman. I was a little nervous about how I would handle it when she started handling my junk but the thought she might find something bad was enough to keep me from getting to "into it."
> 
> P.S. Everything turned out OK, no cancer. :smthumbup:


Who know thinking about cancer could be a good thing!


----------



## southern wife

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Go to a dude. Problem solved, hopefully.


:iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Lon

Male doctor might help. either way, doctors have dissected corpses, have seen people with the most disgusting problems you can think of, your genitals really don't bother them, hard or soft (though somewhat clean and not nasty smelling would probably be better for all involved).

Though this kind of reminds me of the times changing my son's diaper, soon as that thing was off if there is a cool breeze up it went. Didn't seem to make him uncomfortable at all.


----------



## COguy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Go to a dude. Problem solved, hopefully.


Unless the same thing happens again, and then he's got a whole new set of problems....and way more awkwardness.


I second the notion to rub one out before the visit. Don't walk in with a loaded cannon.

If you have some cajones you could say something like, "Sorry my last girlfriend liked to play Doctor."


----------



## UnwantedWife

This is a very normal physical reaction. Doctors are very used to it and they don't see it as being awkward at all.

If you're really that nervous- tell the doctor. Guarantee you she'll say that that it happens all the time and its no big deal. She's not reading into it, she doesn't think you want to bone her. She's a doctor and if she's any good at what she does then she'll understand that some people are just very physically reactive. Getting an erection is like sneezing in a way, its not usually a voluntary response but rather a physical reaction which men don't put much thought into, it just happens.

Heck, I've known some women who become wet during pap smears NOT because they are aroused (trust me, nothing arousing about it) but simply because its the body's natural response when we feel we are about to be violated. We don't want to be violated, but we know its going to happen and it will hurt less if we are well lubed so some (not all but some) women's subconscious will cause them to get wet to make the experience less painful.


----------



## UnwantedWife

Lon said:


> \
> Though this kind of reminds me of the times changing my son's diaper, soon as that thing was off if there is a cool breeze up it went. Didn't seem to make him uncomfortable at all.


^ exactly my point!
This used to happen with my son ALL THE TIME. An infant isn't aroused, he isn't thinking "hot dog, mommy is changing my diaper again" - he's simply having a physical reaction to his environment, the same as you when the doctor touches you. You're not aroused, you're just having a physical reaction and its nothing to be embarrassed nor ashamed of.


----------



## COguy

UnwantedWife said:


> We don't want to be violated, but we know its going to happen and it will hurt less if we are well lubed so some (not all but some) women's subconscious will cause them to get wet to make the experience less painful.


Damn, this whole time I thought my wife was just turned on by me...


----------



## Prodigal

@cheatinghubby: I don't even know how I wandered into this thread, but your response made my day ... I'm laughing so hard both my cats have run for cover! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## UnwantedWife

COguy said:


> Damn, this whole time I thought my wife was just turned on by me...


LOL! ok, so maybe my wording left something to be desired because I know I *LOVE* a good man-handling from my husband and I'm not the only woman who enjoys getting "violated" in her marriage bed....but when its a doctor with that cold thing that they stick in you and crank crank crank you open...ewww...nothing hot about that


----------



## COguy

UnwantedWife said:


> LOL! ok, so maybe my wording left something to be desired because I know I *LOVE* a good man-handling from my husband and I'm not the only woman who enjoys getting "violated" in her marriage bed....but when its a doctor with that cold thing that they stick in you and crank crank crank you open...ewww...nothing hot about that


LOL it was just funny because last night we were cuddling and I got a little excited. She started laughing and telling me she was tired, blah blah. I made a crack about it only taking a second and she just kind of agreed to the deed modestly. I asked her if she needed me to rev her up before we started and with the most embarassed look on her face she mumbled, "No....I'm already pretty wet...."

We giggled like school girls before I gave her a quick pounding.

Now I know she was just instinctively preparing for the violation


----------



## Arnold

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Go to a dude. Problem solved, hopefully.


I'd be afraid of what I might find out about myself. Good gladiator movie on tonight, BTW.


----------



## F-102

Buddy, you're not the first, and definitely not the last, to go BOOOIIINNNGGG!!! in the hands of this doc!


----------



## Thor

Due to an unfortunate selection of surgeon years ago, I ended up with some nerve damage from a hernia repair. It has taken 3 follow up surgeries to fix it.

Along the way:

2 Female MDs gave me a thorough exam, exploring the testicles and inguinal canal to try to figure out the problem.

1 Female surgeon to do the first re-repair

1 Female (young and very attractive) ultrasound tech doing a thorough exam of both testicles. Lots of lube, lots of rubbing the warm ultrasound head on my genitals. That was a tough one!

1 Female doc-in-training at another surgeon's office. She sat in on a very graphic conversation about when/how I experienced pain during sex. Then I got a very thorough physical exam of the genitals.

2 Female nurses at the STD clinic. Peering very closely with a bright light at my private parts. Then they tried to milk any fluid from the urethra. That was pretty much exactly the same as getting a HJ, but only lasting a few seconds.

A few of those experiences were a bit interesting. But it is totally clinical to the health professional.


----------



## BALANCE

Thor said:


> Due to an unfortunate selection of surgeon years ago, I ended up with some nerve damage from a hernia repair. It has taken 3 follow up surgeries to fix it.
> 
> Along the way:
> 
> 2 Female MDs gave me a thorough exam, exploring the testicles and inguinal canal to try to figure out the problem.
> 
> 1 Female surgeon to do the first re-repair
> 
> 1 Female (young and very attractive) ultrasound tech doing a thorough exam of both testicles. Lots of lube, lots of rubbing the warm ultrasound head on my genitals. That was a tough one!
> 
> 1 Female doc-in-training at another surgeon's office. She sat in on a very graphic conversation about when/how I experienced pain during sex. Then I got a very thorough physical exam of the genitals.
> 
> 2 Female nurses at the STD clinic. Peering very closely with a bright light at my private parts. Then they tried to milk any fluid from the urethra. That was pretty much exactly the same as getting a HJ, but only lasting a few seconds.
> 
> A few of those experiences were a bit interesting. But it is totally clinical to the health professional.


WOW! That sounds pretty rough. Not only is it hard enough to keep my genitals in check but I tend to turn to humor when I'm nervous. It's all I can do to not say something like, "Hey, is anybody else going to get naked in here?" or "Can you do that slower?"


----------



## Lon

Thor said:


> Due to an unfortunate selection of surgeon years ago, I ended up with some nerve damage from a hernia repair. It has taken 3 follow up surgeries to fix it.
> 
> Along the way:
> 
> 2 Female MDs gave me a thorough exam, exploring the testicles and inguinal canal to try to figure out the problem.
> 
> 1 Female surgeon to do the first re-repair
> 
> 1 Female (young and very attractive) ultrasound tech doing a thorough exam of both testicles. Lots of lube, lots of rubbing the warm ultrasound head on my genitals. That was a tough one!
> 
> 1 Female doc-in-training at another surgeon's office. She sat in on a very graphic conversation about when/how I experienced pain during sex. Then I got a very thorough physical exam of the genitals.
> 
> 2 Female nurses at the STD clinic. Peering very closely with a bright light at my private parts. Then they tried to milk any fluid from the urethra. That was pretty much exactly the same as getting a HJ, but only lasting a few seconds.
> 
> A few of those experiences were a bit interesting. But it is totally clinical to the health professional.


Sorry, not to poke fun at your misfortune, but this sounds more like the start of a porno (are you sure this really happened?). The way you tell the story I picture a bunch of babes in buttoned down blouses under short, open, labcoats holding clipboards and putting their perfectly manicured hands all over, and getting down to crowd around the object of their scrutiny.

I know that's not how it really went down, but I may have to use my version after my child's bedtime tonight when I am all alone. (and of course substituting my own equipment into the fantasy, otherwise ew)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Lon said:


> Sorry, not to poke fun at your misfortune, but this sounds more like the start of a porno (are you sure this really happened?). The way you tell the story I picture a bunch of babes in buttoned down blouses under short, open, labcoats holding clipboards and putting their perfectly manicured hands all over, and getting down to crowd around the object of their scrutiny.


All while grabbing each others hair saying "He's MY patient".


----------



## BALANCE

Lon said:


> The way you tell the story I picture a bunch of babes in buttoned down blouses under short, open, labcoats holding clipboards and putting their perfectly manicured hands all over, and getting down to crowd around the object of their scrutiny.


I really don't see how it could have gone down any other way.


----------



## nice777guy

Wait til u turn 40 - gets real kinky then!

My doc slipped me the finger at 39 - guess he couldn't wait. No real warning either - although the snap of that cheap rubber glove should have been a clue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Take charge, and take the pressure off of yourself. Tell her. Saying the words can't be any more embarrassing than the event. So, if you let her know and it occurs, no big deal.

"Is there going to be a testicular exam? If so, I'd rather let you know now, then share an awkward moment, that I tend to get an erection."

My doctor is female as well ... and attractive. She's awesome. I wouldn't think of changing docs. However, given my circumstances I could only wish to have the issue you do.

We have had very upfront conversations about my ED and libido issues. It's all above-board.


----------



## Trenton

Deeeeeeeeeeejo!!!!!


----------



## Deejo

Trenton said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeejo!!!!!


Amplexor is right ... it does sound like calling a dog.


----------



## RandomDude

*throws a bone for Deejo*


----------



## Deejo

RandomDude said:


> *throws a bone for Deejo*


In the context of the thread, I just threw up in my mouth a little bit ...

Moderator derailing thread. Removes self.

Reiterate ... tell your doctor your concern and will be a concern no longer.


----------



## Trenton

heh heh heh

-or- Could just think of this thread and that might do the trick too


----------



## Thor

Lon said:


> Sorry, not to poke fun at your misfortune, but this sounds more like the start of a porno (are you sure this really happened?). The way you tell the story I picture a bunch of babes in buttoned down blouses under short, open, labcoats holding clipboards and putting their perfectly manicured hands all over, and getting down to crowd around the object of their scrutiny.
> 
> I know that's not how it really went down, but I may have to use my version after my child's bedtime tonight when I am all alone. (and of course substituting my own equipment into the fantasy, otherwise ew)


Some of those exams were a bit more embarrassing because a woman was there. But I will say that as a generalization women docs seem more comfortable discussing the very intimate details of anatomy and sex.

The toughest one was the testicular ultrasound. The tech was quite attractive, the mood lighting was set, and the warmth of the lube caused an immediate rush. I concentrated on the ceiling and doing everything possible to think about anything else. There were some gouges in the ceiling tiles, probably from the installation or movement of the equipment in the room. One was a lot like (). Damn! I kept looking around and saw another gouge which looked like ------>. Double damn! Somehow I survived without going full flagpole.

To the tech I was probably just another ugly set of genitals.

But feel free to use my experience to build your own fantasy...


----------



## Bartimaus

pugsx said:


> The last time I had a health physical exam, the doctor checked my testicles for lumps. The problem is I’m very sensitive in that region and it take almost nothing to get me “up and ready” if you know what I mean. I tried as hard as I could to think about something else. I tried thinking about baseball (I saw this in a movie once) but it didn’t work. Biting my tongue didn’t help. I think by the end of the testicle exam, I was about ¾ way erect. Since I’m a grower and not a shower, there was no hiding the fact. Doctor didn’t say anything, I think we both just avoided the conversation altogether. Obviously I had no indecent thoughts about the doctor but my body just took over reacting to her….handling.
> 
> I’ve got an annual physical scheduled in January and I’m worried that the same thing will happen. Any ideas how I can avoid repeating the same situation? It’s a different doctor but again a lady doctor. Has anyone else suffered the same situation before? What did you do?


OMGGGGG :rofl: 
I just lost it,lol. Was reading and waiting for you to ask if you might be gay.....hehehe...then you said your doc.is a woman...OMG!
I did the same thing one time. Had a pretty woman doc. examine me there. I put my hand over it and held it to the side,lol. BUT...she said,'Move your hand." I was wondering what I would do should she take it in her hand! I had no idea women doctors did this and so I was embarrassed and was wondering if she might be a perv. lol


----------



## miscommunication

LOL! While in college I suffered a wipe out on a jetski while out on the lake. This caused a large amount of bruising and pain in the general grion area. When I went to get checked out the doctor happened to be a female. She was feeling for tissue damage and I went full staff. It was so embarrassing especially when she remarked that it still worked. I could have just died of shame. Looking back at it I laugh but back then as a young man I was completely petrified about it and tried unsuccessfully to mutter an apology. My recommendation would be to evacuate your system prior to the exam. And if it happens know that you aren't the first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pugsx

miscommunication said:


> LOL! While in college I suffered a wipe out on a jetski while out on the lake. This caused a large amount of bruising and pain in the general grion area. When I went to get checked out the doctor happened to be a female. She was feeling for tissue damage and I went full staff. It was so embarrassing especially when she remarked that it still worked. I could have just died of shame. Looking back at it I laugh but back then as a young man I was completely petrified about it and tried unsuccessfully to mutter an apology. My recommendation would be to evacuate your system prior to the exam. And if it happens know that you aren't the first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In my past experience (non doctor's office related), rubbing one out does not help prevent an erection. 

On a separate note, I much prefer a female doctor's digit size for a rectal exam. I've had 3 exams so far and the male doctor's finger is always larger than a female. I know for a fact that I pass way larger poops than a finger but still.


----------



## miscommunication

pugsx said:


> In my past experience (non doctor's office related), rubbing one out does not help prevent an erection.
> 
> On a separate note, I much prefer a female doctor's digit size for a rectal exam. I've had 3 exams so far and the male doctor's finger is always larger than a female. I know for a fact that I pass way larger poops than a finger but still.


Yeah, I haven't had to have that experience yet and am in absolutely no hurry. The necessity for the exam I can understand I'm just not looking forward to losing that virginity regardless of the gender of the doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega

Only slightly off topic, but I embarrassed the doctors professionalism during my vasectomy, instead of me being embarrassed. When he started to cut into me I stiffened up, because it hurt like a motherfkr, and almost screamed and puked at the same time. Lol.

The doctor stopped to look at me, then says..."that freezing didn't set in yet, did it?"

Me, almost yelling..."You fkn THINK?"

Then his face turned beet red on me. Lol. 

Needless to say, I did buy an extra large slurpee and stuck it close to my nuts on the ride home.


----------



## Thor

miscommunication said:


> Yeah, I haven't had to have that experience yet and am in absolutely no hurry. The necessity for the exam I can understand I'm just not looking forward to losing that virginity regardless of the gender of the doctor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Getting the exam is way better than getting prostate cancer.


----------

